
I Couldn't Resist...Youtube vs Broadcast.com 10 years ago - drm237
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2008/04/03/i-couldnt-resist/
======
redorb
Any ideas why Yahoo, didn't relaunch broadcast.com - as soon as youtube was
known to be getting popular - they could have squashed them. (relaunch in the
same space, not old broadcast)

~~~
utnick
probably they were scared of getting sued for all of the copyright violations
on user generated video sites like youtube

~~~
staunch
YouTube had the huge advantage of being a little startup. They didn't have
enough assets to make them a very worthwhile target for a billion dollar law
suit. Scribd is in a similar situation I think. Startups can afford to be
super daring.

